# Whats the most common 220v plug?



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I've come to realize that every peice of equipment I get is going to have a different plug on it than what I put in my garage. I'll set aside the rants about how retarded it is to have so many different codes and plugs in one country, and just ask if anyone had any input on whats the most common 50amp 220v plug style?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i would think it would be the three flat bar style with the upper two angled??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i use only the "42 plug" for my welder and plasma and i use the 1252 for my compressor


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 08:47 PM~16113815
> *i use only the "42 plug" for my welder and plasma and i use the 1252 for my compressor
> 
> 
> ...


42 plug goes into the 1252 receptacle. And 42 is most common, at least for me.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 28 2009, 08:56 PM~16113928
> *42 plug goes into the 1252 receptacle. And 42 is most common, at least for me.
> *


true my badd i use a three prong 15a on my compressor


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

all my shits the s80 plug thats what they use for electric dryers that way i can plug it into a dry plug if i take my welder to another location


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I think I'm using the S80.I call them crows foot plugs,if thats the same thing. No dryers around here use those straight top blades though. I'm looking around and apparently there isnt a most commonly used plug, and that recently, 3 different national wiring standards/codes were used in the US! The heater I just got isnt any of the plugs on Bossmans chart..


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i use the s80


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 29 2009, 11:28 AM~16120398
> *I think I'm using the S80.I call them crows foot plugs,if thats the same thing. No dryers around here use those straight top blades though.  I'm looking around and apparently there isnt a most commonly used plug, and that recently, 3 different national wiring standards/codes were used in the US!  The heater I just got isnt any of the plugs on Bossmans chart..
> *


dryers use a 40 amp and its the crows feet one like your talking about but the single prong is "L" shaped all the ones on the chart are 50 amp


----------

